# Fluval Stratum and hard water?



## Ankhari (Apr 30, 2018)

I really want to add a little Fluval Stratum to my existing tank for plants (and maybe keep my tetras as happy as possible), but the water here ranges from 7.6-7.8 out of the tap. 

Can I safely use Stratum with this tap water without dangerously swinging the pH or would using it mean I'd need to use RO for water changes?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2010)

Using tap water will quickly delete its buffering


----------



## Ankhari (Apr 30, 2018)

That would mean I'd have to switch out the substrate more often. I'm okay with that. Will it hurt the fish?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

Ankhari said:


> That would mean I'd have to switch out the substrate more often. I'm okay with that. Will it hurt the fish?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Potentially could with a pH swing every single water change.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Cheaper and more stable to just get an RO/DI unit instead of constantly switching out the substrate over the tank's lifespan.


----------

